# Bypass To Winterize



## tomstacey616 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey all you 21RS owners.... did you install a valve with a hose attached to suck in the Pink Stuff for the winter? If so, can you explain how, and maybe a few pictures. I was looking under my bench seat through the opening for the storage compartment and i can easily get to everything, the only thing is, where to put the "T" and add a little hose in order for the pump to pull the antifreeze?

Thanks!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey there. The tee goes on the inlet side (of course!) . It is hard to describe with out a photo. Take a look on the web using shur-flo pump installation.

I find it easier to shut the bypass valve at the water heater, drain it, put 3 gallons of RV antifreeze into the fresh water tank (it will not stain, is non-toxic, and can be rinsed clean. Turn on the water pump and open each faucet one at a time until you see antifreeze. Don't forget the toilet and shower. 15 minutes and your done.

You can also use some antifreeze to determine the pick up/inlet tube for your pump. Add the antifreeze to your tank watch the pump and have some turn it on. Mark the appropriate tube, turn off the pump and install your tee.

Eric


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Take a look under your couch/sofa for the water pump .. If your 21RS is the same as our 2005 21RS then your water pick up line from the tank to the pump should be threaded onto the pump .. I used a hose from an old house shower hand held shower head.. threads right on to the pump then stick the other end into the bottle of pink .. turn on pump and start your winterizing ..


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

HI . 9 I did a simple mod on my ob 210rs . i removed the sofa/ bed removed the piece of wood to acess the area were the water pump is. took the piece of wood to home depot. had them rip the sheet of wood length wise. secured the piece of wood back in place (rear piece secured it with lots of screws as this will be not be removed again. ) and put in the second front piece with a couple screws .As this piece will be removed to gain access to it. oh yah i also att a small length of wood to the back piece so there would be a lip. so that the front piece can rest on it so there is no sag. Now ican gain easy acess to the under sofa area. doug


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't know if this relates to an 04, but on our 2011 250RS, which I believe has the pump in the same location as the 210RS, I did things a little different than the kit suggests. I cut the inlet hose from the tank, close to the access hole under the jack knife sofa. I used hose barbs to adapt to the bypass tee. To do this work, I had to remove the front panel on the sofa. Now, I can reach through the access hole, turn the water heater bypass valve, turn the winterizing bypass valve, and pull out the hose to drop in the antifreeze jug sitting on the floor in front of the couch. No tools required, uses one gallon of antifreeze, and a couple minutes of running the taps in the spring clears any residual antifreeze.


----------



## tomstacey616 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the responses. I guess I'll have to swing by my camper sittin' in storage to get another good look.
@Duggy, our hot water tank is up front by the door. Great idea though if mine was set up the same.

Also, if it's not too dark by the time I get to it, i'll take a few pictures.

Thanks all for the ideas.... i'll keep ya posted.


----------



## tomstacey616 (Apr 13, 2011)

Snow said:


> Take a look under your couch/sofa for the water pump .. If your 21RS is the same as our 2005 21RS then your water pick up line from the tank to the pump should be threaded onto the pump .. I used a hose from an old house shower hand held shower head.. threads right on to the pump then stick the other end into the bottle of pink .. turn on pump and start your winterizing ..


@SNOW - What side of the pump 'sucks'? HAHA! my city water connection connects to the left side of the pump (in pic, top white hose) and there is only one tube on the right side that seems to go back down(Black connection to pump)






... i'm thinking that side?


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah just follow the lines, one will go up or to the side and one line from the pump will go down under the floor to the tank.. that's the one you want to unscrew ... and if you have an old house hold hand held shower massager/head







like this, take the hose and screw it on to the pump and place the other end into the pink ... If you don't have an old massager kicking around, you can find them cheap at second hand stores.. and you should be able to find hose's at places like HD or Lowe's ...


----------

